# Crazy Vehicle conversions... (warning - pic heavy)



## Jags (Feb 6, 2013)

In the honor of not hijacking a perfectly good thread elsewhere, I start this.

Been some interest in one of my old wood haulers and quite and interest in another members old jeep pick'em up, so I thought this could be fun.

I have an old jeep FC150.  1959.  It is a miniature bulldozer with wheels.  I am not sure that any other platform has had more factory versions or conversions.  What kind of version/conversions drive you to want a new toy??

My FC150 to follow with a few of my favorite versions:
Mine:




And a couple of my favorite versions:



Military versions (M677):


A Narrow track along side a swamp buggy tour version:


	

		
			
		

		
	
The FC Weasel: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The Snow and GO:



And a couple of "Just cuz you can" pics:


----------



## Jags (Feb 6, 2013)

There is many, many versions of the FC150/170. Flatbeds. Dual rear tires. Fire trucks, trenchers, just about any darn thing you can think of.

They were a darn capable little platform (some of the 170's actually were a pretty large unit). For some reason, they hold a warm spot in my heart.

They were built heavy. Made to work. Heavy components (axles, springs,etc) and can take a beating.

So what is your platform or conversion that makes you think "gotta get me one of them"?


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 6, 2013)

I like the one with the snow blower, it would be great for my driveway. The cab over design gives a good view for blowing/plowing snow.


----------



## Jags (Feb 6, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> I like the one with the snow blower, it would be great for my driveway. The cab over design gives a good view for blowing/plowing snow.


 
They make a fantastic snow plow because of visibility.  Throw a bunch of weight in the back and start pushing.

I have really thought long and hard about a blower conversion for mine, but the fact is - we don't get the snow to warrant it anymore.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 6, 2013)

How is the turning radius? Looks like it would be farely small. We have a small Dodge truck that we plow with, but it has a huge turning radius.


----------



## Jags (Feb 6, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> How is the turning radius? Looks like it would be farely small. We have a small Dodge truck that we plow with, but it has a huge turning radius.


About the same as my lawn mower.


----------



## Jags (Feb 6, 2013)

A couple more:




How about some extreme off road recovery:


----------



## begreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Sweet lil' truck.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm diggin the one with the caterpiller traction....I love me some tracks...I dont see one with flamethrower/cotton candy machine?


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 6, 2013)

I like the old FC, and they sure were set up to do all kinds of stuff, but what about the old Dodge Power wagon. They were a heavier truck than the FC and were converted into all kinds of stuff too.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's a nice little log hauler.














I'm sure I could find more. These were just the first couple pages from google. Another truck that did all kinds of stuff from the 40s through the late 60s.

I don't have one though, but one is on my wish list.


----------



## loadstarken (Feb 6, 2013)

Did you guys see the newer concept version of the Jeep FC? 





It sure stirred up some drama on another board I go to.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 7, 2013)

loadstarken said:


> Did you guys see the newer concept version of the Jeep FC?
> It sure stirred up some drama on another board I go to.


 
I saw that somewhere. That is pretty cool. I just wonder of it would be built as a utility vehicle or as a fun toy. As the first, it would be something domestic that could compete with the Japanese 4x4 forward control trucks.


----------



## Jags (Feb 7, 2013)

The old power wagons also hold a warm spot in my heart.  Almost was the owner of an M37.

And Delta - here ya go: (I cheated, this is actually a FJ6 jeep)


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 7, 2013)

Probably not in line what you guys are thinking.....but pretty cool just the same


----------



## Jags (Feb 7, 2013)

That is pretty cool BB.  I could put one of those in the truck box in case I broke down.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 7, 2013)

I know where there is one of those FC150 sitting on the side of the driveway. they are pretty cool did not know they were used in so many variations. if I remember correctly this one is a pick up style.


----------



## Jags (Feb 7, 2013)

ironpony said:


> did not know they were used in so many variations.


 
I think that is part of the intrigue for me.  A little platform that has been asked to do so many big jobs.  And it can do it.  They are really built like a tank.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 7, 2013)

Even the Jeeps of that time were set up for all kinds of jobs.













This one really cool!


----------



## ScotO (Feb 7, 2013)

I LOVE THE OLD JEEPS!! NOTHING LIKE THEM!!

Ok, while it may not look like much yet, this is my 1949 Willys Wagon 4x4-63 I've been working on. Gave up on it around 5 years ago due to our total house overhaul/addition project. It's been sitting patiently in the barn, awaiting it's turn.....

I removed, fabricated and replaced the firewall, floorpans, cab mounts, rocker mounts, rear tailgate framework and lower tailgate, etc.....
Freshened up and installed a 1968 Ford 302 out of an old Bronco, mated to the original T-90 transmission with a cable clutch.
Did a spring-over modification and plan on a front shackle reversal mod before I put it on the road. Changed the pitch of the front pinion to accomodate the change in pitch of the front driveshaft (both front and rear driveshafts are out of the old bronco)
I think I'm going to look for a Cummins 4BT or 6BT to install so I can run biodiesel in it, and I also have a mid 70's cast iron toploader four speed with overdrive 4th gear and a brand new toploader-to-Dana 18/20 trans adapter kit......that's going to go in it also.

Hoping to start back up on it this coming fall. Should have it done by early summer 2014 if all goes to plan. But we know how that goes..


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 7, 2013)

When I was a teenager my father owned a 1978 or 1979 J10 Pickup. Second picture or the one without the plow frame. They were rated for half ton, but were really a heavy half. Good work horses.

The other picture is of the 1986 J-20 I use to own and sold it. The J-20 were rated for 3/4 ton but were really capable of more than that. I needed something that could handle more kids so I went to an extended cab after this truck. I have heard there was a J-30 which were the 1 ton. But have never seen one so do not know if I believe it.

I can not believe Chrysler has not come out with a new Jeep pickup. There have been several concepts. Third picture. The only type that would work for me though is the fourth picture. Which is a new version of the AEV brute double cab. If Jeep ever went into production with something like this I might buy one when it was a few years old and I might be able to afford it.  These AEV brute double cabs will set you back over 50,000. Rediculous.


----------



## Dune (Feb 8, 2013)

Reminds me of the Mercedes Benz Unimog.
If I could figure out images I would throw in some pics.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 8, 2013)

There were/are many,many versions of the Unimog. The Dokas are the crew cabs. Originally built for farm work because the germans were not allowed to have military vehicles at that time. These trucks could do the work of a tractor right in the field and then be used to haul goods to market. PTOs in front and rear were common and I believe middle, some had three way dump beds, cranes, winches, plows, etc. etc. The attachments that could be had for these trucks were awesome. Todays trucks are even more capable. I almost bought an older one quite a few years back, but decided to go with something that was smaller in size to get through small roads in the woods. That was when I bought my 1972 Pinzgauer 710M.






 This one is not the one I had but the same thing. Awesome off road capabilities. Several versions. A 712 has three axles and six wheel drive. All of these trucks, Unimogs and Pinzgauers have locking differential in the axles to give true four wheel drive or six wheel drive if three axles. Great for work, not very fast though. The Unimogs can have the fast axles added.

I miss my Pinz sometimes, but the Tundra Cremax is a lot friendlier on the road and so much more comfortable. Thought I would help you out Dune.


----------



## Jags (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah - go figure...I like Unimogs too.

Scotty - sweet jeep.  That thing with a 4BT and overdrive stick would be the bees knees.  I like what you have done to the firewall, et all.  (I understand just how much work is involved with that type of thing).


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 8, 2013)

Scotty, My best friend drove a '59 wagon in high school. His had the Super Hurricane 6 cylinder. It would make all of 60 mph going downhill with a tail wind and that inline 6 would be screaming! We took our dates to the senior prom in it. This was back in '88 so it was only 29 years old then. Unfortunately, that truck has been gone for a few years now.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 8, 2013)

I found a shot of the Pinzgauer.











And a few of the Jeep.





I have an interest in 4wd that are different from what everyone else has. I usually wait until I can find a good deal on one and then buy. Drive it for a year or two and sell it and get my money back out of it. Or only end up being out 1-2 thousand, which over a year or two is not much at all for the work I get done with my truck in a year or two. I have had my Tundra Crewmax for two years now. I think next Christmas time will be trade in or sell it outright and buy something different. Although I have to say I am very happy with my Crewmax. Has everything I need for space for wife, kids, hauling wood, etc. Might just put a heavy customs bumper and winch on it and keep it for a long time. I don't know.


----------



## Jags (Feb 8, 2013)

Sweet Pinz and jeep, Gassy.  I take just the opposite approach on my 4 x 4's.  By the time I am done with them, nobody else wants them.  I don't like car payments.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 8, 2013)

I found that '49 Willys in Trenton, New Jersey, where it had sat in a carport since the mid-1960's (had a Sept. '64 inspection sticker on it!).  It was fairly solid other than a couple spots on the floor, the upper rear wheelwells, the lower section of the tailgate (all typical spots for these old wagons) and a couple other odds and ends.  I'm after a "user" look, not a show Jeep by any means.  I found an NOS set of Kelsey-Hayes 16.5x10 military rims (Vietnam era military surplus), gonna leave them blacked out and put some 34's or 35's on them.  The axles are both late 60's J10 Dana 44's (fine spline, 4:27 ratio), gonna convert the rear differential to full floater and install a power-loc carrier back there.  I'm getting excited to get back on that project, as my youngest son (who will be 12 this May) is showing interest in it as well.  I guess it will be a father/son project,  and that will make it even more enjoyable!


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 8, 2013)

double thumbs up on the Pinz and Unimogs... I love me some ugly euro vehicles ( I really do mean that in the best possible way, Saab driver for many years).


----------



## Jags (Feb 8, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm getting excited to get back on that project, as my youngest son (who will be 12 this May) is showing interest in it as well. I guess it will be a father/son project, and that will make it even more enjoyable!


 
It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## loadstarken (Feb 8, 2013)

I was curious to see how far this thread would go before a Unimog was mentioned.  

I have owned some type of Unimog for a good 15+ years now and I currently have a beater 1965 404.  My wife wants to add  to our fleet a Pinzgauer and I'm looking for a 416 so well see what comes up or both!


----------



## Jags (Feb 8, 2013)

loadstarken said:


> II currently have a beater 1965 404.


 
Pics?  Come on - it can't be uglier than my FC.


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 11, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I found that '49 Willys in Trenton, New Jersey, where it had sat in a carport since the mid-1960's (had a Sept. '64 inspection sticker on it!). It was fairly solid other than a couple spots on the floor, the upper rear wheelwells, the lower section of the tailgate (all typical spots for these old wagons) and a couple other odds and ends. I'm after a "user" look, not a show Jeep by any means. I found an NOS set of Kelsey-Hayes 16.5x10 military rims (Vietnam era military surplus), gonna leave them blacked out and put some 34's or 35's on them. The axles are both late 60's J10 Dana 44's (fine spline, 4:27 ratio), gonna convert the rear differential to full floater and install a power-loc carrier back there. I'm getting excited to get back on that project, as my youngest son (who will be 12 this May) is showing interest in it as well. I guess it will be a father/son project, and that will make it even more enjoyable!


 

That was our first family car that I remember, born in '48.


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 11, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I like the old FC, and they sure were set up to do all kinds of stuff, but what about the old Dodge Power wagon. They were a heavier truck than the FC and were converted into all kinds of stuff too.


 

I've seen 'em set up with a knuckle for switching railroad cars.


----------



## basod (Feb 11, 2013)

Along with the utilitarian line of vehicles - I see several of these jap mini trucks around here. A drinking buddy of mine has one, I couldn't get in it without my knees drilling the dash and he wanted 8k for it.
Little diesels with locking diffs and they can go just about anywhere an ATV/UTV can fit.


----------



## Jags (Feb 11, 2013)

basod said:


> I couldn't get in it without my knees drilling the dash


 
Yeah, I have looked at a couple of those.  They were made for Japanese sized people, not American sized people.


----------



## NickDL (Feb 11, 2013)

Some really cool trucks. I wouldn't mind owning a few of them.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 15, 2013)

Keep 'em coming guys.  Immensely enjoying this thread.


----------



## Jags (Feb 15, 2013)

For those of you that need extreme off road capabilities:


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 15, 2013)

Jags said:


> For those of you that need extreme off road capabilities:
> View attachment 93737


----------



## Jags (Feb 15, 2013)

I'll bet if that smart thing hit the brakes real hard he could tip it right on to the windshield.


----------



## Jags (Feb 15, 2013)

Holy crap - after your utube played, one in the list was this. Tell me this doesn't raise your blood pressure at all:


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 15, 2013)

Jags said:


> Holy crap - after your utube played, one in the list was this. Tell me this doesn't raise your blood pressure at all:


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 15, 2013)

There's a lot of crazy Russian off road stuff on Youtube.

I think the Smart thing is pretty Stupid. I've never been a fan of really big tires and super high lifts.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 18, 2013)

Check out this one at about 2:45 in.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's another.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 18, 2013)

Even more....


----------



## Jags (Feb 18, 2013)

Those are all pretty cool.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 19, 2013)

Jags said:


> Those are all pretty cool.


 Figured the wood splittin' one would kinda hit home here.


----------



## basod (Feb 19, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Figured the wood splittin' one would kinda hit home here.


Doesn't have the same feel as the old wheel of death


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 19, 2013)

getting a bit of a semi lookin at these pics. Really cool stuff


----------



## Jags (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 19, 2013)

basod said:


> Doesn't have the same feel as the old wheel of death


 
True, but the guy using it looks pretty fearful of it....as he aught to be!


----------



## bubbasdad (Feb 19, 2013)

Jags said:


> Holy crap - after your utube played, one in the list was this. Tell me this doesn't raise your blood pressure at all:





That clangs when he walks!!


----------



## loadstarken (Apr 19, 2013)

I saw this expired ebay ad on another site that I go to and I know there are some FC lovers on this site!
It is a FC cab on a Isuzu NPR diesel!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Will..._Trucks&amp;hash=item2ec75a720e#ht_500wt_1022


----------



## Jags (Apr 19, 2013)

That dude put some work into that conversion, but it sure does have a looong ways to go.


----------

